# My new NB 790's



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

im excited... so i thought id rub it in yer faces...


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Those are so sick how much were they?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

think theyre like 180 retail.. not for me tho.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Those are so cool I didn't know that New Balance made snowboard boots I'm gonna look at some now haha.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

theyre actually a 686 / NB collabo. check 686's site


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> theyre actually a 686 / NB collabo. check 686's site


oooooh. that explains that, lol. i haven't worn nb's since elementary school, but i see they are getting popular with their fresh colors rolling out.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

what is the true to size ratio for the 686 boots? 1/2 size bigger?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

they run 1/2 or 1 size too big.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

then that pretty much means i wont be getting any 686 NB.. i wear 8.5 sneaker and the smallest they make is 8


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

My boots are the same size as all my sneakers, so don't make a decision based on that statement. My toes touched the front in the beginning, but now they're just awesome.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine are for sale if any one is interested.12s 115shipped


----------

